# Macbook Pro aluminium keymap

## YoMo

I can't work out the correct keymap for my macbook.  I currently have a MacBookPro5,5 with English (British) layout.

Here is my current keymap:

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="uk"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

In my make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"
```

I had a look under /usr/share/keymaps/mac/all/ and I tried with no luck (keyboard completely messed up)

```
KEYMAP="mac-uk"
```

I'd like to find the correct keymap, the more keys I get right in the keymap file the less work I have in X, as it inherits these settings.

With Gnome, I use the following:

- Keyboard model: evedev-managed keyboard

- Layout: United Kingdom Macintosh

and I do have an issue with arrow keys: the DOWN arrow act as the Enter key, if I keep pressed the LEFT/RIGHT the cursor doesn't move more than a character and the UP arrow open up the Screenshot tool. As you imagine, it's quiet annoying.

Any advise would be really appreciate.

----------

